
Show HN: Must-have tool for your job search - ohsik
https://afterinterview.com/about
======
ohsik
Hi all, we just launched the web app for After Interview. Please feel free to
share any feedback or suggestions :)

------
edwardkimj
Great idea for an application. Very useful and love the design on this!

